# Riding when the snow comes off the roof :o



## Mickey4793 (Sep 24, 2009)

Idk about you guys, but the barn I ride at has a sheet metal roof that angles down, and the indoor arena is in this barn.

In the winter the snow piles on the roof, and as soon as the temperature warms up it comes sliding off the roof, and the noise is horrible, like the sky is falling!

Now this is an absolutely dreadful situation to be riding during, and thankfully my area has had little snow at all this year, and when we have it hasn't stuck to the roof. But today we had a good 6 inches on the roof, and it was 35 degrees out and muggy.

This is my first winter where I haven't been in a group lessons [I've been doing privates for a long time]. The last time I was in a group when the snow came off there were about five of us, and as soon as the snow started sliding off every single one of our horses bolted, people fell off, and a horse who was getting hay thrown into his stall ran out and jumped into the ring to join the bolting horses!

Everyone tells the stories of there horses flying into the air when they hear the noise, setting off other horses, causing chain affects.

Now do to the condition today I got on my incredibly spooky horse prepared to handle him exploding at the noise. Surely enough 15 minutes into my lesson the show comes sliding off the roof with a loud crashing noise. I'm not gonna lie I got slightly nervous when I heard the noise and slowed my horse to a walk. My horse didn't even flinch.. of all the things that scare him the sound of the sky falling didn't even catch his attention! I've ridden veteran bombproof school horses for 6 years who have literally exploded at the noise and my chicken looks at me like "What are you so nervous about?" It was especially surprising because of how much more easily he spooks in the indoor arena as opposed to outside!

So I wanna hear your guys stories, of snow falling off the roof and making noises and how your horses act to this.


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

thats funny !!
snow was falling off of the roof when i rode my 4yo today. it always seems to do it right over her, not on the other side of the ring grrr lol

i just go on like it didnt happen & soon they learn that its not a big deal. my older horse doesnt even blink when they happens any more =]


----------



## Cougar (Jun 11, 2009)

I used to ride at a place where the sawdust pile was in the arena and the odd time the pile would spill down a bit on it's own he'd flip out. Same barn the snow would fall off the roof and he wouldn't bat an eyelash. Silly boy.


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

haha its funny what some hroses freak about and what others dont. my horse would be to focused on her work to notice the roof caving in(a little bit exagerated),


----------



## HalfPass (Jun 12, 2009)

That is funny!!

The indoor at my barn is also surrounded with something like 60 stalls.
When we get a good snow out come the drop posts that exntend from the ceiling in the isle ways. 
When we get enough snow the employee's go on up there wit the snow blower! Yep the snow blower!
Makes the whole roof vibrate!
After locking the horses in their stalls (so they can't go out into their paddocks) they knock all the overhanging snow down. 

The snow blowers sound as if they are vacuuming on the roof! None of the horses like the sound of that thing and everyone's eyes bug out of their head.
We usually try to stay on the opposite end while riding, seems to help a bit.
Ha...some just cannot handle it and have to be moved to the opposite side of the barn into an open stall.

Last night it rained and then froze! What this did was cause the ice to slide down.....and yep..crash on the slanted sides and then make more noise as is slid off!

I was in the smaller barn this morning and the same thing with the ice on the roof. Sounded like someone was rolling golf balls down the metal roof.
Real exciting for a young horse in cross ties in a fairly new setting. lol
She did good with it tho!
Keeps you on your toes!

More stories please!!!

Halfpass ...
...is anxiously awaiting warm weather!


----------



## twh (Feb 1, 2010)

Snow fell off the roof when I was riding my boy a couple of weeks ago. As I remember, he kind of looked and veered away from the wall. That was pretty much it.


----------



## Mickey4793 (Sep 24, 2009)

I found it tearfully funny because the snow came crashing off the roof, and he was the first horse I've ever ridden that hasn't spooked at it, but about 10 minutes later the farrier pulled up [you can see his truck through a window on a door in the arena] and he would have none of it! I swear he thinks the farrier is the devil cause he just is so afraid to go anywhere near him.

The last time I was riding with snow crashing off the roof besides today I was in a huge group lesson, and before I could even comprehend the situation everyone's horse was galloping around the ring like some sort of gallop race and then another boarders horse decided to jump into the rind and join the fun! And after all of our horses had stopped running [and some of the riders dumped on the ground] the boarders horse kept going and they had to coax him out of the rind with a bucket of grain! xD


----------



## Prodomus (Jun 8, 2009)

My gelding is a composit professional - no issues what so ever with snow falling off the arena roof - we have 8' lexan panels and you see the snow falling as well - the whole side can fall right beside him - nothing. 

Yet there can be a new pile in the manure pit and he will jump sideways.

One mare we have totally freaks when it comes off.

One time I was riding on a loose rein on a nice relaxing circle towards "S" - the whole side came off right in front of her - she went towards E and I went towards H - landed right on my left cheek - still hurts and that was winter 2008 - my first fall after breaking my leg -laid there for about 10 minutes as she bucks at the other end. 

My son found me laying in the dirt - he was so scared - but I was fine just catching my breath.


----------



## wintec (Jun 5, 2009)

I hate those metal roofs. Cause for my first fall ever when I wasn't expecting snow to fall off it and then it did. But atleast the footing at the barn was nice and soft so it wasn't a totally horrible experience


----------



## Mickey4793 (Sep 24, 2009)

Ah, hurray for soft bedding. 
The snow continued to fall off the roof today, my horse had no problems.


----------



## Juniper (May 4, 2007)

okay, I guess I better tell this one. My horse and I were standing in the corner while another rider was in the middle standing on her horse telling me something. The snow on the roof cracked right above our heads. The other person said Peppy did "airs above the ground" All four feet straight up. We would have been okay but when we came down I was a little off balance and when Peppy hit, he had the LOUDEST horse gas , I have ever heard and scared himself twice as bad. He jumped, I fell off and he stood and looked at me like what in the world are you doing down there.


----------



## Snaffle (Nov 5, 2008)

A couple of years ago, about 4 of us were along one wall waiting for someone to finish jumping. And I swear ALL of the snow on the ENTIRE side we were on fell. And even the none skiddish horses spooked.

Then the TB I ride spooks whenever snow falls off so I stick some earplugs in him. 

But I rode a Holsteiner and he spooked at the fact that another horse spooked at the snow on the window. And when little creaking sounds from the snow were happening he's do spooks at that too haha.

Yet they don't spook when one of the horses buck and hit the kickboards...


----------



## Tink (Feb 15, 2009)

Where I'm taking lessons, the snow fell off the roof and the horse I was riding took off... had to be during a lunge lesson with no stirrups, practicing balance! 

My instructor said it was so bad one day that they couldn't ride at all.


----------



## Rule of Reason (Feb 11, 2010)

My horse is quiet as quiet can be and the things that don't spook her are endless. However--a couple of years ago I was jumping in the indoor when the snow was doing that melting/sliding thing, and as she lifted into the air over a jump a huge piece of snow slid off right over her head. She did go sideways for that one, and I couldn't blame her, you would have sworn it would have crashed right in front of her from the sound. 

Oh yeah, I came off. Lucky it was a small jump.


----------

